# Hi guys! Got to use my "new" Simp



## *JOKER* (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, after moving my household 3 states down and somewhat settling in, I finally got a chance to use my "new" used Regent. 

Basically, the backyard of my new home was *covered* with leaves and I was concerned about having to rake and bag...needless to say I didn't want to. I was considering on buying a turbo catcher, but figured I'd give the mulching kit that came with the tractor a try. Man, was I impressed! It left virtually no noticable remnants of the heavy blanket of leaves that exsisted. If it had these results on a yard that hasn't been tended to in over a year, I have no doubt that I'll be quite happy with the appearance of a regularly mowed lawn using a mulcher. I'm won over!

It was also the first use of my Simp. It ran flawlessly!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good deal joker... 
i agree the mulch kit does a great job on leaves... 
the only drawback with the mulching kit -and i was warned prior to switching - was you have to cut the grass about every 4 days instead of every week.. during heavy growth... 

actually i dont mind that as i the seat time.... 

congrats and good luck with your machine.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*HEY JOKER*

Joker:

Good to see you on again.

Congrats on using the Simple for the first time, you know people like you make me   , just kidding. I wish I could say i went out and used mine. OH Wait I have to blow the snow off the driveway.

I can't wait till spring comes around to use the newer one with the 50" deck.

Bob:tractorsm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: HEY JOKER*



> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> * I wish I could say i went out and used mine.
> 
> Bob:tractorsm *



did you already get that blown motor fixed bob??


----------



## *JOKER* (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL...it was only a few days of warm weather, Bob. The next several days won't make it out of the 40's.

A small part of me wishes I had enough snow to plow, now that I have something to plow it with! A very small part.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I tell you Bob, we have not eaven had snow. No mow, no snow, no NOTHING!!!! Well guess it DOES give us time to get and keep all our junk running though


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Answers to ????*

S.J. Yes I got the blown motor fixed already and she runs like new. I have not used the new one yet only to run up and down the parking lot with it. won't use her till spring.

Joker: Yo ucan come here and blow snow when we get the next storm.

Paul: Junk, who has JUNK. Not any of us we all have high quality high priced things to baby.


----------

